# Is it possible to get HIV from a popped pimple?



## freakingout (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm asking in the area where it's my pimple that been popped, and it's a bleeder. Would it be possible for someone else's blood get into my pimple and give hiv, or would the blood from my pimple just push the other guy's blood out.

Basically it just down to pimples, and the unrealistic part of the fear is dead. Unless I find blood or other body fluids.


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

I would suppose it is possible, but that possibility is so incredibly rare and far-stretched it shouldn't be a worry. Just disinfect the area and maybe keep it covered for extra protection from everyday bacteria and dirt. A band-aid or a bit of clean gauze will do the trick to keep is clean and safe from harm.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

freakingout said:


> I'm asking in the area where it's my pimple that been popped, and it's a bleeder. Would it be possible for someone else's blood get into my pimple and give hiv, or would the blood from my pimple just push the other guy's blood out.
> 
> Basically it just down to pimples, and the unrealistic part of the fear is dead. Unless I find blood or other body fluids.


Uh oh, I hope this isn't returning.

First, you would (1) have to come in contact with blood that is infected...which (2) would have to come within the amount of time the virus could even be alive...meaning it would have to stay warm enough to live, which implies two people would have to come into close contact with person being infected.

I would say that you would have a far better chance of getting struck by lightning than you would getting HIV from a pimple pop.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

A popped pimple is an open wound, and it is possible for HIV to be transmitted through it. The situation is unlikely to come up, though. Don't smear anyone's fresh blood on your face and don't let anyone ejaculate on your face.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Or don't date chicks that like to squeeze pimples.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

or don't squeeze pimples

Unless you want to permanently scar your face.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

HIV dies when it is exposed to oxygen.


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

e


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

NO WAY!!! I was just talking about this in feedback and here this thread is. Is this the only thread or are there more?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> Is this the only thread or are there more?


The OP has made countless, and I mean countless, threads about fearing getting HIV in ridiculous scenarios for the whole time he's been a member. I remember them from awhile ago, I didn't expect to see him back again with the same unresolved OCD fear.. My advice to the OP is still, see a professional about the OCD, asking people here and them giving factually truthful (but very low probability) responses do not help his OCD.

This is all assuming he's not just a long-term troll..


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Monroee said:


> The OP has made countless, and I mean countless, threads about fearing getting HIV in ridiculous scenarios for the whole time he's been a member. I remember them from awhile ago, I didn't expect to see him back again with the same unresolved OCD fear.. My advice to the OP is still, see a professional about the OCD, asking people here and them giving factually truthful (but very low probability) responses do not help his OCD.
> 
> This is all assuming he's not just a long-term troll..


Oh yes, I remember!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Monroee said:


> The OP has made countless, and I mean countless, threads about fearing getting HIV in ridiculous scenarios for the whole time he's been a member. I remember them from awhile ago, I didn't expect to see him back again with the same unresolved OCD fear.. My advice to the OP is still, see a professional about the OCD, asking people here and them giving factually truthful (but very low probability) responses do not help his OCD.
> 
> This is all assuming he's not just a long-term troll..


lol it's good for ****s and giggles though regardless :b


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

No OP, you can't. HIV is simply not spread through superficial cuts. 

Instead of obsessing over every improbable HIV infection scenario, you should be asking yourself how you can start to tackle your OCD. You're spending an awful lot of time fretting over impossible ways of contracting HIV. Are you seeing a therapist? Have you ever read the OCD Workbook?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> or don't squeeze pimples
> 
> Unless you want to permanently scar your face.


They are not permanent. Scars will go away in a few months. I know it from myself.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

omg, you're back!

and yes, you can.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes if you had some one elses blood and rubb it on to your pimple you just pop.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

Absolutely, you can get HIV and other diseases in many different ways, but you'd have to be really unlucky.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No no no nono, this is not where you feed his OCD.


----------



## AlexP7 (Apr 5, 2013)

Never heard of that one before, but as someone who is currently HIV positive and very healthy (thank god), I can say that any open sore no matter how small is a risk for transmission. HIV is transmitted through blood and bodily fluids. The name of the game is caution, being very careful and aware, and using some common sense.

HIV is not a gay, or straight disease, but a human one. Anyone can get it. Always play safe of course! All that being said, it is no longer a death sentence like it was in the 80s. Everyone should get tested. I have lived with HIV for 5 years, and thanks to the miracle medications available, I live a full and fairly productive life with it. Magic Johnson has had it for 20 years and still going strong.

I try and keep a positive attitude, live my life, and be thankful for what I have and for being healthy. I am lucky I caught mine early. Actually, I hardly ever think about it. I take my meds, and that's that. I actually think more about my anxiety disorder than I do HIV. Hopefully there will be a cure, there have already been very promising leads recently. Hope my response helps someone feel more peace of mind.


----------



## Cyrux (Apr 16, 2013)

Don't **** people with HIV


----------

